# In-ear monitors for a singer???



## Jan (Sep 23, 2007)

Recently my band have decided to be nice to me and buy me a wireless monitor system. I do clean vocals and play the guitar in a metal band. Noise has always been an issue for me.

Playing with high -fidelity earplugs in my ears (such as hearos) allowed me not to damage my ears and still be able to hear what I was playing reasonably clearly, but it has never really worked for my singing - I wasn't able to control the dynamics of my voice and always felt my voice was just not loud enough in the stage monitors. The result was I was frequently off key and also straining my vocal folds. On the other hand, playing without the earplugs I was usually able to get what I wanted in terms of vocal performance, but the noise level would cause almost physical pain and, subsequently, tinnitus.

So now comes my question: what is your experience with wireless in-ear monitors?

I guess I don't really need a long-distance transmitter since I'm going to plug my microphone into a DI=box and thus split the signal - one cable to the PA system and the other to my transmitter. So the transmitter is going to be on the stage with me. If ever the rest of my band decides to move from stage monitoring to wireless in-ear monitoring systems we will be needing only 2 or 4 different mixes at the most. However, I need good isolation so that I will be able to hear my voice well and the body pack must have a volume knob. I'm a total noob with in-ear monitors so I need your advice. What brand do you suggest? I wouldn't like to spend much more than 1500 USD on everything (including earphones). Thanks


----------



## Christopher (Sep 23, 2007)

I run IEM's exclusively. They're just more accurate, and I like 'em much better than wedges. That being said, they are a pain in the ass to set up and get running well. Plan on some trial and error time.

I'm running four sets of Shure PSM 200's (wired and wireless) and haven't had any issues with them. I started out with a set of Nady's and they were pure garbage.


----------



## Lethe (Sep 29, 2007)

Also, you might look into buying yourself a compressor if you haven't already. I had exactly the same issue and I bought a cheap-ass behringer Minicomp along with the Preamp and EQ, and after some time of getting the setting right my voice is now much louder and I get *less* feedback. People saying that a compressor will ALWAYS create more feedback just don't know how to set it up correctly. 

Personally, I've tried IEM and wedges, and since I have a compressor it makes absolutely no difference to me in terms of hearing what I sing. I always wear earplugs, even in band practice. I am very concerned about my ears.

In the long run I see myself going to in-ears because then I am independent of shitty equipment/sound people at small gigs. I don't care how bad they fuck up the FOH sound as long as I'm hearing myself well. I need it to be confident, and that's half of what makes a good show.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have the money get some Ultimate Ears UE-10's.


----------

